
Hoverboard electrical safety standard released - Animats
http://www.ul-energy.com/start/the-new-ul-2272-standard-gets-a-handle-on-hoverboard-safety/
======
Animats
The new UL standard for self-balancing scooters, UL 2272, is out. This is a
standard for fire safety and shock hazards only; it doesn't mean the thing
won't face-plant the rider. (Underwriters' Laboratories was created by the
fire insurance industry.) Hoverboards which pass should not catch fire.

Tests:

    
    
        ELECTRICAL TESTS
        Overcharge Test
        Short Circuit Test
        Overdischarge Test
        Temperature Test
        Imbalanced Charging Test
        Dielectric Voltage Withstand Test
        Isolation Resistance Test
    
        MECHANICAL TESTS
        Vibration Test
        Shock Test
        Crush Test
        Drop Test
        Mold Stress Relief Test
        Motor Overload Test
        Motor Locked Rotor
        Strain Relief Tests (Cord Anchorages)
    
        ENVIRONMENTAL TESTS
        Water Exposure Tests
        Thermal Cycling Test
        Label Permanence Test
    

Those are standard tests for portable devices such as cordless drills. All
those things can happen during normal hoverboard usage. This will probably
lead to hoverboards with lithium iron phosphate batteries, like Boosted
electric skateboards. They cost a bit more, but don't blow up or catch fire.
Both products need tougher batteries than a laptop.

The Consumer Product Safety Commission is taking the position "pass the UL
tests or don't sell in the US."[1] Reasonable enough. It has been 2 days since
the most recent hoverboard fire destroyed a house.[2]

Internet of Things developers need to be aware of risks like this. "Move fast
and break things" in high power hardware means recalls and litigation into
bankruptcy. Even Nest is having troubles over failure issues.

[1] [http://www.cpsc.gov/Global/Business-and-
Manufacturing/Busine...](http://www.cpsc.gov/Global/Business-and-
Manufacturing/Business-
Education/SelfbalancingScooterLetter.pdf?epslanguage=en) [2]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/02/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/02/19/hoverboard-
fires-are-no-joke-two-kids-almost-died-as-their-house-burned-down/)

